# Game 6: Nets @ Pacers--11.11.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Game 6
New Jersey Nets @ Indiana Pacers
Friday November 11th, 2005
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 3-2**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets will look to start a win streak as they go on the road to take on one of the leauges top teams, the Indiana Pacers

*Click hear to bet some of your uCash on the game!* (I'll update this one the link is up)

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pacers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 21.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 11.20</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 9.80</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley 5.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.20</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jamaal Tinsley/Ron Artest 2.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.80</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jermaine O'Neal 1.50</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 54.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jonathan Bender 80.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Sarunas Jasikevicius/Ron Artest 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Marc Jackson/Jeff McInnis 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>4 Tied 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*3-2*</td><td>*--*</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>2-2</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>2-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>0-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>0-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>4-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>3-1</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*3-2*</td><td>*1.5*</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>3-1</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>3-1</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
January 16th, @ NJ
February 26th, @ NJ​


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

I do not feel good about this game....at all.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job as usual on the game thread ToddMac11. We better be prepared for a battle this game. The Indiana Pacers are in the Conseco Fieldhouse so they got home court. We need to come out running, getting points, and play good defense everywhere (paint, perimeter). They have a lot of players who have the ability to score. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is going to be a tough game. The team needs to step up on both ends of the court. Defensive aggressiveness is important in this game, in my opinion. I hope Nenad can play with the same intensity and with good shooting percentage he displayed in last night's game. Also,I hope Collins will be significant in the paint (and make better shots). Zoran and McInnis have been playing well so far, I hope they can contribute well too.

Of course, that being said, I hope that the big 3 will play on their usual level. :clap: 

Its tough but I know the Nets can win this game! Lets go Nets! :banana: :banana:


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

This will be a very hard game to win. Were going to need a offensive contribution from everyone and we must play DEFENSE


----------



## jaymeister15 (Nov 10, 2005)

As others have said, going to be a tough game. I have a feeling it'll be a loss, but a win would definitely be a nice surprise :biggrin: 

Regarding the big 3, I expect Kidd to have his normal all around good game, and RJ to have another big game. I think with the defense focusing on VC, and having Artest guard him, it will be really important for RJ to hit his open shots and create a few shots for himself.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Our frontcourt against their frontcourt is going to be what I am looking the most for. I want to see if our frontcourt players like Nenad Krstic, Jason Collins, Clifford Robinson and Marc Jackson show up this game and give their toughest effort or will our backcourt have to lead us again. I am exclusing Nenad Krstic from not showing an effort, because Nenad Krstic has been impressing me ever since his rookie year. I want to see how we will guard Ron Artest, Jermaine O' Neal and Austin Croshere. Hopefully Jeff Foster does not return to their lineup because he is a great rebounder for them and crashes the boards well. Nets can pull out a victory if they do the key things, score on offense, play defense and limit turnovers. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

we could win, we always play the pacers tough, and I dont think their front court is going to do that good against us


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I would say that I hope Vince can handle Artest gaurding him, but I would get bashed by a number of people for being a Vince supporter and not giving enough attention to the rest of the team. So that being the case, I'll just say "Go RJ!"


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I* would say that I hope Vince can handle Artest gaurding him, but I would get bashed by a number of people for being a Vince supporter and not giving enough attention to the rest of the team. So that being the case, I'll just say "Go RJ*!"


 That was a good one! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

In my opinion, RJ and VC are both extremely talented and gifted players. They both have their strengths and weaknesses, just like all great players. The good thing about it is that they have learned to play together and co-exist, of course with Kidd as their point guard. I love both players and I love what both players contribute to the team. RJ has his flaws, just like VC has his flaws. But overall, in my opinion, they have been playing good basketball together. NOt perfect yet, but they are learning to adjust to each other's play and style. 

I hope they both step up together with Jkidd and the rest of the team so that the Nets can have a good chance of winning this game against the Pacers. :cheers:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

If you guys are true NETS fans you cheers from J kidd,VC,RJ to the bench players.PERIOD


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> If you guys are true NETS fans you cheers from J kidd,VC,RJ to the bench players.PERIOD


You do not got to be concerned about that Nets fans cheer for the whole team. Well I know I do. I cheer from our starters (Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic) to our bench players like (Jeff McInnis, Marc Jackson, Scott Padgett, Zoran Planinic, Jacque Vaughn, etc). I am still waiting for Lawrence Frank to give minutes to Rookie Antoine Wright and Linton Johnson III. But yesterday at the Jazz game I screamed to give them two minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Intense Enigma said:


> If you guys are true NETS fans you cheers from J kidd,VC,RJ to the bench players.PERIOD


Does that include Scott Padgett?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I think the nets will win this game.

Nets are an up and coming team trying to prove to the world that they belong in higher ranks of the East.

They barely missed their chance against MIA,and I don't think they feel like missing an another opportunity against IND.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> If you guys are true NETS fans you cheers from J kidd,VC,RJ to the bench players.PERIOD


I do, and I believe most of the players on this forum do as well. In my opinion, aside from the starting unit, even the bench gets the support as most people attritubute their lack of contribution to the "adjustments" and "playing time" etc etc. Although of course, some players on the bench have been disappointing as well *so far*. No one has given up on the team this early (i hope!) and I can certainly say that most if not all the members here have been very supportive of the team. :cheers:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I am still waiting for Lawrence Frank to give minutes to Rookie Antoine Wright and Linton Johnson III.


 Me too man,me too.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Does that include Scott Padgett?


 Yes,padgett too. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> Me too man,me too.


Seriously, Linton Johnson III can bring a spark possibly. Lawrence Frank is not going to know what Linton Johnson III and Antoine Wright are capable of unless he puts them in game-like situations, situations which matter. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Seriously, Linton Johnson III can bring a spark possibly. Lawrence Frank is not going to know what Linton Johnson III and Antoine Wright are capable of unless he puts them in game-like situations, situations which matter. :cheers:


 I'm more interested in seeing Wright out there then Linton. I just want to see him get a chance.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm more interested in seeing Wright out there then Linton. I just want to see him get a chance.


Yea me too. But I mainly want to see both of them get minutes. Antoine Wright more though you are probably right because he is a rookie. Linton Johnson III has been in the league for several years. Lawrence Frank better start recognizing that there are more options on the bench and he should attempt to use them.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

T.M.C great job on the game thread doggy......

Good luck tomorrow it'll be a great game regardless of the final score......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

btw congratulations on your last W....
I saw the game and it was a team win which made it even sweeter.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> This is going to be a tough game. The team needs to step up on both ends of the court. Defensive aggressiveness is important in this game, in my opinion. I hope Nenad can play with the same intensity and with good shooting percentage he displayed in last night's game. Also,I hope Collins will be significant in the paint (and make better shots). Zoran and McInnis have been playing well so far, I hope they can contribute well too.
> 
> Of course, that being said, I hope that the big 3 will play on their usual level. :clap:
> 
> Its tough but I know the Nets can win this game! Lets go Nets! :banana: :banana:


We are going to need the big 3 to play above there level and everyone else to step it up also if we want any chance to win this one. This is our hardest game so far in the season every other one we should have won but this one we need desperately to show the league we are not playing


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I would say that I hope Vince can handle Artest gaurding him, but I would get bashed by a number of people for being a Vince supporter and not giving enough attention to the rest of the team. So that being the case, I'll just say "Go RJ!"


I think Rj will be guarded by artest and vince by jackson


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

We can win if kidd has a bad offensive game and we can win if rj has a bad offensive game but we have yet to see us win if vince has a bad offensive game


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> I think Rj will be guarded by artest and vince by jackson


That's what I was thinking to by looking at the positions...but someone else mentioned that Artest will be gaurding Vince.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> btw congratulations on your last W....
> I saw the game and it was a team win which made it even sweeter.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the recognition of our win last night against the Utah Jazz. I happened to catch some highlights and coverage from the beautiful win over the Miami Heat 95-90, great win by you guys also. It will be a really great matchup between the Pacers and the Nets. :cheers:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I think Rj will be guarded by artest and vince by jackson


Artest will guard Carter! No question.

If the Nets play man defense, RJ will guard Artest.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope we win this game even I wouldn't be surprised if we lose because the Pacers are playing well so far this season.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> btw congratulations on your last W....
> I saw the game and it was a team win which made it even sweeter.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, that win was sweet.. :cheers:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> btw congratulations on your last W....
> I saw the game and it was a team win which made it even sweeter.....
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats too on your win over the Heat! :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> btw congratulations on your last W....
> I saw the game and it was a team win which made it even sweeter.....
> 
> 
> ...


no offense,
but ur part of the post that says "GO PACERS", well i like ur enthusiasm,but that bright yellow hurts my eyes.
not sayin that i hate the pacers, its just that bright yellow color is killing my eyes.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Just refreshing this thread for tonight's matchup against the Indiana Pacers. Everyone have a good night and keep our board rocking, I will try and get on the computer tonight if I can. If not I will be on immediately Sunday. Lets Go Nets! Everyone just keep this game thread rocking tonight. :cheers:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I really wanna win this one.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Just refreshing this thread for tonight's matchup against the Indiana Pacers. Everyone have a good night and keep our board rocking, I will try and get on the computer tonight if I can. If not I will be on immediately Sunday. Lets Go Nets! Everyone just keep this game thread rocking tonight. :cheers:


yay, i have no plans so i should help out w/ the game updates, but there will be some moments where i will draw back from game updates in this thread b/c i might want to concentrate on the game more.

by game updates, i will try to do something special like an anaylsis of the game/players at halftime,
along w/ my opinions of the nets play from the first half.

after the game is over, ill then give an anaylsis of players/game and my personal opinions as well.
Dooch, FYI,i will not post the boxscore at the end,b/c im lazy.
so who posts the boxscore at the end normally?


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just heard that Carter is sick...has a bad cold or something, and that Cliffy didnt make the trip to Indiana.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Im with you 7M3 Indiana's one of the top teams in the east we played Miami tough w/o Shaq now tonight let's Bring It!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Nets1524512 said:


> Just heard that Carter is sick...has a bad cold or something, and that Cliffy didnt make the trip to Indiana.


ur joking right???  :eek8: :uhoh:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck on tonights game


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> yay, i have no plans so i should help out w/ the game updates, but there will be some moments where i will draw back from game updates in this thread b/c i might want to concentrate on the game more.
> 
> by game updates, i will try to do something special like an anaylsis of the game/players at halftime,
> along w/ my opinions of the nets play from the first half.
> ...


Good man. At least you could do the game thread for sometime. I will not be able to most likely post anything until Sunday so someone plase take advantage of posting the box score and analysis after the game. I will try my best to find access to a computer tonight.


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> ur joking right???  :eek8: :uhoh:



nope not at all...heres the link


http://www.nj.com/newslogs/nets/index.ssf?/mtlogs/njo_netsblast/archives/2005_11.html#093319


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

good I'm so happy cliff isnt going to play again, and carter will be fine


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets1524512 said:


> nope not at all...heres the link
> 
> 
> http://www.nj.com/newslogs/nets/index.ssf?/mtlogs/njo_netsblast/archives/2005_11.html#093319


It only says that Clifford Robinson will not make the trip, it says nothing about Vince Carter not being able to play.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> It only says that Clifford Robinson will not make the trip, it says nothing about Vince Carter not being able to play.


i think its best that he rests, dont want the whole team to catch a cold! :angel:


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dooch said:


> It only says that Clifford Robinson will not make the trip, it says nothing about Vince Carter not being able to play.



I never said I heard he wasnt going to play...I just said he has a cold..and that hes sick..Its right there in the last paragraph


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

cold or no cold vince needs a big game tonight


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets are going to need a complete team effort to win this game, from the bigs defense on JO, to everyone contributing on the offensive end, to team rebounding, etc.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> no offense,
> but ur part of the post that says "GO PACERS", well i like ur enthusiasm,but that bright yellow hurts my eyes.
> not sayin that i hate the pacers, its just that bright yellow color is killing my eyes.




LOL....

My bad about your eyes...

Good luck 2night, should be a great game.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LOL....
> 
> My bad about your eyes...
> 
> ...


u didnt need to shorten it.my eyes get used to it.lol.
its just that i havent seen bright yellow in a while on my comp screen.

good luck tonite to u too.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

cliff not playing and Carter has a cold


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> cliff not playing and Carter has a cold


WHAT???


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Carter Has a Cold, New Dad Cliffy Staying Behind
Vince Carter's cold hasn't been helped by the all-night banging of Indiana's best high school marching bands at the Nets' hotel. And Cliff Robinson's nights aren't going to be that quiet either, with twin boys in the basinette(s). Carter will play against the Pacers, but Robinson won't. He's bringing the twins home today.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Carter Has a Cold, New Dad Cliffy Staying Behind
> Vince Carter's cold hasn't been helped by the all-night banging of Indiana's best high school marching bands at the Nets' hotel. And Cliff Robinson's nights aren't going to be that quiet either, with twin boys in the basinette(s). Carter will play against the Pacers, but Robinson won't. He's bringing the twins home today.


 :no:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Carter Has a Cold, New Dad Cliffy Staying Behind
> Vince Carter's cold hasn't been helped by the all-night banging of Indiana's best high school marching bands at the Nets' hotel. And Cliff Robinson's nights aren't going to be that quiet either, with twin boys in the basinette(s). Carter will play against the Pacers, but Robinson won't. He's bringing the twins home today.


i betting cliffy will retire after this season.
he has more responsiblities at home now.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

With Uncle Cliffy out tonight maybe we might see LJIII in action or at least taken off of the inactive list?...Just a thought since we'll be short handed of big bodies.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> With Uncle Cliffy out tonight maybe we might see LJIII in action or at least taken off of the inactive list?...Just a thought since we'll be short handed of big bodies.


most likely mjax to get more minutes, along w/ padgett.
lj3 might get lucky and play garbage time.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

well we tried playing Padget last time Cliffy was out and that didn't work too well so maybe we'll try LJIII this time


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I certainly hope that VC's cold wont affect his game too much. We need big numbers from him. Actually, we need the whole team (starting and bench) to play well tonight to enable the team to win. Its going to be tough, but I know they can do it! :clap: 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

maybe vc should sneeze on every pacer player and get them all sick b4 the game. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I expect Fred Jones to have a big game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man...I haven't been this excited for a game since the playoffs last season. This is a *great* match-up right here. I really hope we're in for an exciting game.

The really good thing is that I don't have to work tonight so I can participate in the game thread! :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> I expect Fred Jones to have a big game.


Really? Think he'll get more minutes over Jackson?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pacers 102
Nets 89

IMHO

Hope i'm wrong


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Pacers 102
> Nets 89
> 
> IMHO
> ...


??????????


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ??????????



Prediction


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Petey said:


> Really? Think he'll get more minutes over Jackson?
> 
> -Petey


I don't know about more minutes, but I think he'll be more effective. Fred's just the type of ultra-quick, athletic guard that the Nets just can't hope to defend.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vince Carter 3


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Really? Think he'll get more minutes over Jackson?
> 
> -Petey


if he has the hot hand he will. carlisle already said that, anyone know iftinsley will be playing i hope not it would help our chances of playing


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MJ had one of the best games of his career when he was sick. Maybe Vince can do that tonight!

Beating a great team on the road is tough, but the Nets are as good as anyone if the bench can keep us afloat.

This is the first BIG game of the season.

Go Nets!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve-O lay-in

VC3! assisted by Krstic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson hits, Carter responds with a double.

Letting Jackson go, not even making a contract offer to him was one of Thorn's biggest Nets mistakes.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Vince Carter 3


dang already


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Padgett f'n sucks


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC awesome pass


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Padgett wide up for the jumper yet he drives then throws a bad pass...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nad dunk assisted by VC.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there no way kristic wins the battle with jermaine


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd what an idiot

what he doing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Padgett making his presense known. Throws it too far back, had to be saved, but to the Pacers, then Padgett with the steal.

Krstic puts it down.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC on fire

2-2 6 pts

1 dime

8-2 nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett with the scrappy offensive rebound, assists to Carter for 333333


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, RJ misses, Padgett rips the offensive board out of the hands of the Pacers, to VC... 3!

Jackson responds with a triple.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Stephen jackson not human


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd to Padgett for the lay-in. Career game for the young fella alreaddy. 2 and 1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is collins not playing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Kidd to a cutting Padgett.

Now Ian is using the word reward.

O'Neal misses.

Kidd's 3 in and out.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd sucks man

jacking up 3's and bricking em


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vincent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang for a sick man, Vince is putting up points


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Artest with the tough fade-away with RJ all over him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> is collins not playing


Some type of Knee Injury.

Artest with the duece.

Carter off, O and puts it down.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

VC seems to have a ton of focus and energy tonight!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ and Kidd suck tonight

VC 8 pts


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd cant shoot


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince Carter 8 - Indiana 7


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone bench Kidd and tell him to stop taking those 3's. Dang if Pop was the coach he wouldnt be scared to bench Kidd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MrCharisma said:


> VC seems to have a ton of focus and energy tonight!


VC steal to Kidd, to Jefferson. Misses, Artest is fouled and will be going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC 8 
3-3 FG
1 Reb
1 Dime
1 Steal


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Jefferson's intimidated, you can tell.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets need a friggin chris wilcox


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Vince the only net frigging playing tonite, am seeing misses left and right from the others.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Jefferson's intimidated, you can tell.


How u get custom avator?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn.

All you VC fans seem happy that he's doing well(myself included). Go Nets.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Nets-12
Indiana-9


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We are scared. You can tell. If RJ is intimated looking and he never backs down from anyone, then we are in trouble.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc and krstic only ones playing
jermaine and 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC to Krstic for a duece.

O'Neal with the bank, foul on Padgett.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

coulda had f'n rahim or swift

now scott padgett starting pf nice


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is padgett, kristic, and jackson the only bigs we have available


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

release scott padget


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Padgett can't shot


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

forgot to ask how was the vince dunk


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wait arent we winning? why all the *****ing?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow padgett sucks

wilcox dunks that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Padgett, off the rim, Indiana with a chance to take the lead.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game over


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> forgot to ask how was the vince dunk


You have got to be kidding


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

stop goin to vince and see what happens


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest is the high man as he hits a 3.

Croshere and Padgett tied up. Jump ball.

Padgett scared to shoot.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

What's up with the Padgett hating? Give the guy a break..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

what is wrong with this scott padgett dude?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj bricking right n left


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Scott has been horrible so far...why won't he take the open jumpers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ther makin artest look like a star


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Padgett dosen't know what he's doing out on the court, that's the 2nd or 3rd he's dribbled into traffic on the baseline.

And Richard's playing like he knows Artest is better than him.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

artest 7-0 run by himself

4-4 fg 11 pts for ron

nets down 6


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

what is wrong with Jefferson


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow RJ is playing horrible and yet he keeps shooting- and let me guess, carter is on artest? that would explain the lack of defense


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett wins the tip, to RJ for the 3, misses. Jefferson has to drive in that situation.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guardin artest


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Man this sucks. Cliffy would have helped tonight. But it's a sad day when Padgett is your starting pf.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> artest 7-0 run by himself
> 
> 4-4 fg 11 pts for ron
> 
> *nets down 6*


??? 5 points


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> What's up with the Padgett hating? Give the guy a break..


I can handle him missing jumpers but not taking open jumpers which is supposedly his strength doesn't make sense...plus he's not making great decisions on the court.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

After the time out, Kidd responds with a jumper.

Jackson scores on McInnis.

Don't like this mismatch.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

turns channel

f this crap


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets turn it over, and Pacers send in Jones and go small with the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there big three are goin to kil ours


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What happened to Padgett's great bball IQ?


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

It's called the McInnis effect...Jeff McInnis goes in, the other team goes on a run.

I posted previously bout this, it's the Black Hole...inevitable...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to RJ, hits the 3.

Artest is on fire, hits over RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jackson and artest combine for 20


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Here's an idea, Richard: MAKE HIM PUT IT ON THE FLOOR.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

better yet get rid of who ever is on artest


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets turn it over, and Pacers send in Jones and go small with the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


*McInnis* turns it over.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Krstic with the dunk and it wasn't over Ostertag this time.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

It's a major downer that he isn't skilled like Amare, but there's really no reason to post 14 posts, with the only purpose to talk trash about the guy.. If anyone should be blamed, it should either be the coach playing him, or the GM who didn't get a decent replacement.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bad: Who the heck is guarding Ron Artest

Good: Glad Ron Artest is on my fantasy team


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> better yet get rid of who ever is on artest


RJ...?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince, just starting shooting.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

LF busting out the fire extinguisher again....


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

On sportsline I read RJ jacking up 3s. Were they ill-advised?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f'n defensive 3 second f'n violation are u f'n kidding me or are u f'n kidding me?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1st Defensive 3 results in a free throw?

What garbage.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nice to see vince racking up some assits tonight.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

pacers wont miss i swear

9 in a row made

this is bucks game all over again


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Artest and Jackson can't keep hitting their shots.. This one can still go Nets' way...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj 1 for 12 from threes tonight


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> It's a major downer that he isn't skilled like Amare, but there's really no reason to post 14 posts, with the only purpose to talk trash about the guy.. If anyone should be blamed, it should either be the coach playing him, or the GM who didn't get a decent replacement.


Amare? Man we'd take a Croshere-esque performance and be happy. It's still early maybe he's not comfortable and will play better in the 2nd half but he has to take the open jumpers when he gets them...that's why he's out there.

By the way, kinda sad in a way to see Granger out there and Wright not getting a chance to play tonight.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we need to get vince the ball the combo of jackson and artest are killin us
ra and sj- 23
vince and rj - 11


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC's got the hot hand, give it to him ,geez.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

if frank was any kind ofa coach he would not let RJ back in the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn Granger. Looks skinny out there, and scores on RJ though.

RJ with another misses 3.

DRIVE!

Granger w/ an offensive foul.

Saras checks in. 

Zorna in for Carter?

Krstic to the line. Granger w/ his 2nd foul. Under a minute?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Drazen petrovic 2.0 checks into the game for the pacers.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This game is going to get early real quick. F*** this man.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't know if I've ever seen Jefferson play like this. Even when he plays poorly, he's aggressive.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What was that by McInnis? Two feet away from the basket and he acts like he's shooting a 3. The ball bounced off the backboard like a ping-pong ball.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

McInnis with another out of control drive to the hoop. Luckily, Kristic was there to bail him out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Damn Granger. Looks skinny out there, and scores on RJ though.
> 
> RJ with another misses 3.
> 
> ...


zoran in for kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No, Zoran in for Kidd.

Granger w/ the miss, Carter board.

Krstic turns it over.

Pacers holding for 1.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Fred Jones absolutely hacked Nenad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please Frank please sit RJ. He needs to get a better perspective of the game. Stop shooting and drive. Do any of their bigs even have a foul


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

krstic gets raped and now call

what f'n bs

they racist


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> No, Zoran in for Kidd.
> 
> Granger w/ the miss, Carter board.
> 
> ...


zoran turned it over,and jermaine misses the 3. end of period. 28-23 pacers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen Jefferson play like this. Even when he plays poorly, he's aggressive.


Yeah, not sure what he is doing.

Actually not a poor 1st consider the score and we're not out there with Collin's D.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

RJ gets his game straight,Kidd gets more involved,and we're good.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic gets raped and now call
> 
> what f'n bs
> 
> they racist


Yeah, that's it, NBA refs hate white people.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Please Frank please sit RJ. He needs to get a better perspective of the game. Stop shooting and drive. Do any of their bigs even have a foul


granger has 2 fouls, nobody else on the pacers has a foul.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*sigh* Indy 28 NJ 23

We'd be up....but....don't want to start that debate again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> VC's got the hot hand, give it to him ,geez.


the nets don't beleive in that


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we basically have 3 bigs tonight? Padgett, Krstic and Jackson?? we might see RJ play some 4 for us...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Yeah, that's it, NBA refs hate white people.



na, middle east european players because they dont know how to speak english so they wont get an earfull.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

F*** we'd be up if Cliffy and Collins were hear and he had a bench.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This is a disastor game for Richard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well Jefferson won't be driving again.

Called for an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

offensive on RJ...get RJ out of there and keep red-hot VC in god damn it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sit rj


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

noooooo not padgett!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and don't tell me vince rj and kidd arent in the game


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What the **** is Lawrence thinking putting this team on the floor?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

7M3 said:


> What the **** is Lawrence thinking putting this team on the floor?


ya frank is pretty retarted.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett out of position, Granger with the offensive board, fouled by Padgett.

Kidd in for Zoran, 1st is good, 2nd is good.

Pacers up 7.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

padgett sucks...can't get the board, fouls granger.

kidd back in.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Could someone update me on the lineup?

Because on sportsline it says that none of our big 3 is on the court and I know they made a mistake.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

7M3 said:


> What the **** is Lawrence thinking putting this team on the floor?


is he tryin to lose without none of the big 3 in


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

look at that lineup :| fire frank


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this games over, i had this penciled in for an L

pacers tough and we just suck tonight

7 pt lead should be 20 by 3

marc jackson bricking 20 footers whata pf he is

20 min till lakers/sixers

kobe vs ai


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Seems like whenever Marc Jackson catches the ball at 17 feet, he feels obligated to shoot it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Get ready to give up a 20-0 run.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why is Jackson shooting 2 feet inside the arc?

Misses.

Jones misses.

Vaughn with the long board.

Saras w/ a stripe.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jackson misses a 21 footer...

GET VC IN!!! (or Krstic please)


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 3-3 nice


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Drazen Petrovic airball

Kidd rebound


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

O no, when we lose this we'll be tied for the Atlantic division. F***


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Antoine Wright over Granger 

nice


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

WHY is frank so stupid.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

padgett u pos

foot on line


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

you know where in trouble when kidd is our main offensive threat


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damnit, what kind of shot is that by Kidd.

Seems like all the guys are afraid to shoot.

Pacers with 2 misses, Padgett w/ the board.

Kidd to McInnis, misses. Kidd board, to Padgett, long 2, foot on the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Frank has to be the smartest coach. :curse:


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

do you guys agree frank should be fired yet?


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets: What's the matter with you?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

put carter in!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

If we can hang in there with this lineup,get it to a 5 point game,it could prove to be a superb move by L.Frank.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bring back carter


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok timeout...VC and Krstic BETTER be in after this.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Marc Jackson and Jason Collins are flat out unwatchable

Ladies and gentleman, your 2005-2006 NJ Net power forwards

a f'n disgrace

yea way to let rahim get away idiots, swift too

better get wilcox


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The Pacers must be playing equally poorly, because it's shocking to me that this is a 5 point game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is hard to watch...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> If we can hang in there with this lineup,get it to a 5 point game,it could prove to be a superb move by L.Frank.


still retarted move, VC had the hot hand, we would be up by 5 if he was still in.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit, Dammit Dammit Dammit Dammit Dammit Dammit


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> still retarted move, VC had the hot hand, we would be up by 5 if he was still in.


We'd be up by at least 10 if they actually looked for Vince in the last half of the first quarter.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> We'd be up by at least 10 if they actually looked for Vince in the last half of the first quarter.


 :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc wh0rage

dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the slam, Nets within 3. Jones with a backcourt.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

see the impact VC makes once he's on the floor??


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Marc Jackson still sucks


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stromile Swift was a perfect fit for this team. Great move Thorn get Mjax instead.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what kind of dunk


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VERY nice turnaround fadeaway by Jax


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> If we can hang in there with this lineup,get it to a 5 point game,it could prove to be a superb move by L.Frank.


No way. Some people on this board has told me otherwise. And we all know that they would be a much better coach than L. Frank, and has a greater basketball knowledge than him. It's just bad luck, that's keeping them away from a NBA head coach job.

Sorry guys, but some of you should take it easy. It's one game, and heck - it's still underway, we're just behind at this moment.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Every Single Time Marc Jackson Catches The Ball, He Will Throw Up A Jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson just said Jackson had a solid shot with his turnaround?

Yes it hit, but not a high percentage shot.

Padgett called on a foul. Artest to the line.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Who is guarding VC when both him and RJ are on the court?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what kind of dunk


he did a 360 between the legs from the free throw line. it was sick!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Who is guarding VC when both him and RJ are on the court?


Jackson


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj lost this game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pacers back up 6


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to RJ, turnover, Jackson over Kidd, misses.

McInnis misses the floater.

What are both these teams shooting?

YES!

O'Neal w/ a travel.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> rj lost this game


1 for 5..3 points, 2 PF, 2 turnovers


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff is shooting the lights out.

Literally...the ball is bouncing so high off the rim it's hitting and shattering the lights in the rafters.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets already over the limit


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> Every Single Time Marc Jackson Catches The Ball, He Will Throw Up A Jumper.


Yeah, he had a great preseason. I think he's shooting thinking he can take Collins' starting role.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

keep shooting threes nj

keep shooting threes

nets down 8 cuz ron artest wh0ring them for 17 pts with 6 min to go in 2nd quarter


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

RJ, get off the ****ing court. You're a goddamn *****.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Jeff is shooting the lights out.
> 
> Literally...the ball is bouncing so high off the rim it's hitting and shattering the lights in the rafters.


wow impressive


GIVE IT TO VC GOD DAMN IT


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> he did a 360 between the legs from the free throw line. it was sick!!!


OMG! :banana: :banana: 

Lets go Nets!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

No D

this team sucks cause of the PF position

if had pf we would win 55


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guarding artest they are making him look like a star


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG Vince Carter off the glass to himself for the dunk


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

39-31 pacers

wow this is so frusturating..VC should have 20 points by now.

AND WHERE IS KRSTIC!!! STUPID FRANK!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest filling the stats, board, shots, misses, board, finishes.

Kidd w/ the jumper. Hits.

Kidd with 4,4,4.

No one on O'Neal...

Pretty ugly out there. We go on a run and let them back.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who is guarding artest they are making him look like a star


Artest is a star.

And Richard Jefferson is playing the ***** defense.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

well lets see vince is 4-4 and he is the only one not shooting, anyone wanna explain it to me? is it ok for me to wish for frank to drop dead for being such a horrible coach? and why isnt he putting krstic back in? holy ****


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter the airball, yikes. Looks like Frank accomplished his mission.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> well lets see vince is 4-4 and he is the only one not shooting, anyone wanna explain it to me? is it ok for me to wish for frank to drop dead for being such a horrible coach? and why isnt he putting krstic back in? holy ****


frank has made some terrible decisions today

the two best players on the court VC and Krstic right now aren't getting touches...krstic and vc are 7 for 11 combined

the rest of the team is 6 of 22


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits a 3.

Pacers up 5.

Krstic is back in. O'Neal with the fade, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter has gone cold because of not getting the ball


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McInnis made a shot!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd for 3, jermaine answers


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> McInnis made a shot!! :banana:


OMG


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones plows over Krstic... WOW, they called a charge instead of calling it on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG, Our bench has to be the worst. You guys overrate Thorn sometimes. He basically did 2 moves over his career in trading for VC and RJ. Anyone could have seen Stromile was better then SAR for this team even SAR would have been good but no, he settled for a wack *** bench that don't do anything. Thorn is great but damn..


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

are we not driving at all? how do they only have 2 fouls? oh my god we suck


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Jones plows over Krstic... WOW, they called a charge instead of calling it on Krstic.
> 
> -Petey


nice! for a change! :clap: 
Lets go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Jackson with a 3.

Pacers up 8.

Artest and Jackson have 30 of the Pacers 44.

Krstic hits, but a defensive 3.

Kidd shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Is it just me or does it look like the Nets are purposely avoiding Vince on offense?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want to kill somebody.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's just ****ing great.

Soon RJ's gonna learn, that's not defense. When you play 3 feet off a guy, it LOOKS like you're playing defense, but, really, the guy might as well be wide open.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the Nets are purposely avoiding Vince on offense?


they are pursposely avoiding vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the leaner hits.

Carter with 12.

Kidd and Krstic have 8 each.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

please tell me cbssportsline is wrong artest missed two free throws and the sj hits a three and them jeff picks up a t


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the Nets are purposely avoiding Vince on offense?


He's their hottest option and they're avoiding him. Vince is acting too much like a team player by letting that kind of behavior slide. Demand the ball vince.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter hits, back to a 5 point game. GET KRSTIC AND VC MORE TOUCHES!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> please tell me cbssportsline is wrong artest missed two free throws and the sj hits a three and them jeff picks up a t


jeff doesnt pick up a t? the **** you talking about?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm going to murder one of you guys.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter is tied for most shots taken in this game , this is not a conspiracy, they are not avoiding Vince.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

raptors getting rocked again


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> I'm going to murder one of you guys.


you need to leave


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> they are pursposely avoiding vince.


Yeah, nobody on the team likes Vince, and they all hate it when he scores.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

please tell me artest isnt going to the line


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Jazzi said:


> I'm going to murder one of you guys.


There is no need for that.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you need to leave




Man be quiet.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

we cant lose this quarter if we want to have a chance in this game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter is tied for most shots taken in this game , this is not a conspiracy, they are not avoiding Vince.


VC is shooting 5 for 8, the rest of the team is 11 for 26. Do you not agree VC should get more touches?? especially since he was 4 for 5 in the first quarter and red hot. 

and Jermaine has attempted 11 shots in this game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there big 3 combine for 42
ours 23


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> There is no need for that.




I didn't mean it like that. It came out of frustraation.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj is completely out of sync


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we will lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i hope we can get it within 5 points at the half.

DAMN jones for 3...10 point lead now.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

kidd and RJ are ****ing horrilbe and yet they keep shooting down by 10


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets are 41% from the field.

Carter tips it out of bounds.

Pacers have 12 on the shot clock.

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> I'm going to murder one of you guys.


Hey, cool man! :yes: Its okay... its only the 2nd quarter. Our team can win! :clap: 

Lets go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd can't shoot for crap


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Turns channell

go lakers beat the sixers so we can remain first instead of tied


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Jazzi said:


> I didn't mean it like that. It came out of frustraation.


Being frustrated it fine, just don't take it out in a manner that can be cofused with threatening another poster.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

we lost I dont even want RJ on this team anymore


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

why why why why


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> VC is shooting 5 for 8, the rest of the team is 11 for 26. Do you not agree VC should get more touches?? especially since he was 4 for 5 in the first quarter and red hot.
> 
> and Jermaine has attempted 11 shots in this game.


 
You cant compare Vince to the team, of course a team is going to shoot more than an indiviual player.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a fade away, Krstic actually some nice D on O'Neal, Pacers out of bounds... Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone please guard Artest.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> You cant compare Vince to the team, of course a team is going to shoot more than an indiviual player.


i was comparing Vince's shooting percentage to the rest of the team.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> we lost I dont even want RJ on this team anymore


huh? because he's playing 1 bad game? take it easy ... 

Come on Nets! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG.

O'Neal called pushing Krstic.

Refs read our board?

WTF!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Whose covering RJ?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> OMG.
> 
> O'Neal called pushing Krstic.
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> we lost I dont even want RJ on this team anymore


Because of one game?Oh well...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

RJ now 1 for 7. why?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jefferson sucks


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is tinsley injured?? only played 6 min so far.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> RJ now 1 for 7. why?


Yeah, he's having a bad game. It happens to the best. Its okay, I think he will bounce back in the 2nd half. 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> jefferson sucks


ok we get the point.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok now we need LA to beat Philly so we reamian on top of the division. Please Kobe go off for 40.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, why would they let Kidd take that half court 3 to end the half?

GIVE IT TO VINCE!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Reality finally sets in


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> OMG, why would they let Kidd take that half court 3 to end the half?
> 
> GIVE IT TO VINCE!
> 
> -Petey


thank you.

Lawrence Frank needs some serious help.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> OMG, why would they let Kidd take that half court 3 to end the half?
> 
> GIVE IT TO VINCE!
> 
> -Petey


Oh I dont know.   I hope the team regroups so we can bounce back in the 2nd half. 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we were doing excellent until a point in the 1st where we stopped giving vince the ball and we have just collapsed from there


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel like crying.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its amazing that were still pretty much in this game. We need another great third period like last game lol.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

We just cant matchup with JO.

This will only get worse


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> OMG, why would they let Kidd take that half court 3 to end the half?
> 
> GIVE IT TO VINCE!
> 
> -Petey


I'm trying to understand why Kidd thought he could get 3 dribbles and a shot off in 1.5 seconds.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> VC is shooting 5 for 8, the rest of the team is 11 for 26. Do you not agree VC should get more touches?? especially since he was 4 for 5 in the first quarter and red hot.
> 
> and Jermaine has attempted 11 shots in this game.


Absolutely. In fact, I'd say the difference in this game is that the Pacers are willing to play off their star, instead of off a system.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> thank you.
> 
> Lawrence Frank needs some serious help.


Vince should shoot and be given the chance to score every time the Nets have the ball, under their own hoop and there is less then 2 or 3 seconds left in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

toronto getting killed.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Vince should shoot and be given the chance to score every time the Nets have the ball, under their own hoop and there is less then 2 or 3 seconds left in the quarter.
> 
> -Petey


obviously :biggrin: 

no i think it should be zoran :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well you could put it this way, RJ is having his worst game of the season and the nets could still have a chance to pull this off. Of course he has to ball out of his mind for this to happen though


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Im hoping for a big second half. Especillay from RJ.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

What the **** is wrong with RJ?! Plays ****ing 20 mins and only 3 points?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok let's have some hope. Maybe RJ will go off in the second half.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> What the **** is wrong with RJ?! Plays ****ing 20 mins and only 3 points?


think about it the other way..only 3 points and 1 for 7 but plays ****ing 20 min!!!!

:curse: lawrence frank


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AND1NBA said:


> What the **** is wrong with RJ?! Plays ****ing 20 mins and only 3 points?


He took himself out of the game by shooting like 4 3's that had no hope of going in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So who's guarding Vince and RJ and vice versa


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

No way does Cleveland have a better record then us. We need to win this game.


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> RJ now 1 for 7. why?


No Collins to set mean picks for him.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> think about it the other way..only 3 points and 1 for 7 but plays ****ing 20 min!!!!
> 
> lawrence frank


You got a better idea?

Yea, lets put Zoran on Artest


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:whoknows:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> I'm trying to understand why Kidd thought he could get 3 dribbles and a shot off in 1.5 seconds.


Why mess with that percentage


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> You got a better idea?
> 
> Yea, lets put Zoran on Artest


Using RJ clearly hasn't worked...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think it was such a waste of opportunity that VC didnt shoot as much in the first half. He seemed to have a good night.  Yes, RJ is not playing well ... I hope he bounces back in the 2nd half. I lawrence frank realizes the mistakes in the first half. :angel: 

2 quarters left! Go Nets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe RJ can't really shoot. Maybe the only reason he was making his shots before because he had confidence. I think RJ lost all of his confidence.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> You got a better idea?
> 
> Yea, lets put Zoran on Artest


RJ seems out of it tonight, any other player who can hustle and be a positive impact should be playing. the other alternative is to have RJ playing defense against Artest, but he shouldn't be jacking up those 3s...


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Using RJ clearly hasn't worked...


Not when you have to triple their center. 

With aRTESTS strength, give him an kind of position and your done


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Guys, I missed the first quarter. Why is Collins not playing?   

Is he suited up?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

deleted


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Maybe RJ can't really shoot. Maybe the only reason he was making his shots before because he had confidence. I think RJ lost all of his confidence.


Stop trying to be stupid/get attention


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

now if you look at the mavs game, Dirk had a similar first quarter to VC...and now the coach keeps Dirk in the game for the second quarter because HE HAS THE HOT HAND.

this is unlike Frank who took out Vince and brought in some crap players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Stop trying to be stupid/get attention




Man shut up, It's my opinion. Don't respond then.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

HUGE freethrow disparity. Indiana is 13-15 while the Nets are 3-3


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Maybe RJ can't really shoot. Maybe the only reason he was making his shots before because he had confidence. I think RJ lost all of his confidence.


Please take it easy. And try not to be too negative about all these things. We still have 2 quarters left. And to say that RJ cant shoot is quite unfair simply because he is having an off game. All great players can have an off game too. Come on man, think positive! :clap: 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

what the hell is wrong? I feel that the 3rd quarter will make or break our game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Man shut up, It's my opinion. Don't respond then.


you tell them jazzi


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> HUGE freethrow disparity. Indiana is 13-15 while the Nets are 3-3


RJ wasn't driving.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

inuyasha's halftime report:
score: 41-53 pacers r winning
injury report for nets: collins and cliff r not playin
-players so far that need a bigger game in the second half for nets: vc, RJ, kidd, krstic
why?
-vc and RJ cannot their shots.not showing consistency
-kidd is only hitting open shots.having tough time playmaking against the pacer defense
-krstic isnt having a good night defensively against JO

player report:
-starters r doin a horrid job on the nets.the only one w/ good numbers is padgett but even tho he has five rebounds so far, hes not bein aggresive enuff. kidd,vc,RJ,krstic....i already explained.
-jeff is making his shots
-zp is struggling
-mjax is taking questionable shot attempts and not aggresive enuff on the glass(granger was strong enuff to box him out for the rebound.
-but vc is doin pretty welkl for som1 not 100%
-JO is too dominant tonite for krstic
-artest is makin his shots
-nets defense is collapsing too much on JO, which led to open 3's for the pacers.
artest is giving vc and RJ hell
-sarunas jakevisious watever is struggling...no points


overview
-it has been a up and down game so far, when one team gets hot from the field, the other struggles.
when the other regains composure and makes shots, the team that was hot b4 is freezing cold.the nets defense is collapsing too much on JO, which led to open looks for the other pacers.the nets r gettin good looks, but they r not goin down tonite.

-my advice to the nets-
-try the zone to get a few more steals and to defend the low post more effectively.
-RJ, u gotta be more aggresive on these defenders.the key to beating defenders is to wear them out so they would be too tired to defend u anymore.once RJ does that, just let vc man up on the tired artest, and dominate and get artest sick b/c of all the contact.
-for krstic, u need to take JO head on.prove u aint a scrub.
-NETS MUST RUN! only very few fastbreak oppurtunities were successful.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Its such a stupid opinion that I know your not serious.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Can someone tell me why Collins isnt playing? Is he injured? I wasnt able to start the game. 

Cheers! Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Can someone tell me why Collins isnt playing? Is he injured? I wasnt able to start the game.
> 
> Cheers! Go Nets! :banana:


collins:injured
cliff: tend to children


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

do we get ball to start the secong half


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wtf was that rj?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> I hope that Kmart fan is taking a good note of this game


I'm sure 1 game will alter his thinking, and there is no need to refer to Cpawfan that way. I don't think I've seen him refer to you as that Carter fan.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

already rj fing up


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> do we get ball to start the secong half


i think so, pacers just shot free throws so it should be ours.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ needs to do what he does best in this 2nd half and that's be physical. Artest is owning him. We only have 3 FTs. He needs to drive and get to the line.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Its such a stupid opinion that I know your not serious.




Yes I am serious, He was hot other games but can't hit nothing here.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

second half underway.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> I'm sure 1 game will alter his thinking, and there is no need to refer to Cpawfan that way. I don't think I've seen him refer to you as that Carter fan.
> 
> -Petey


Maybe I shouldnt have said that, matter of fact I shouldnt and regarding the one game, didnt he jump to conclusions after 4 or 5 games also.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Man shut up, It's my opinion. Don't respond then.


I don't intend to make this a bashing thread, but I'm with MarionBarberThe4th on this one..


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj another turnover, artest layup, kidd misess a 3.

so many 3s attempted by kidd and rj!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest hits.

Wow little Johnson over Kidd.

Nets miss their first 2 shots of the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince drive the freakin ball


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

johnson hits, pacers up 16. vc misses


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Can someone tell me why Collins isnt playing? Is he injured? I wasnt able to start the game.
> 
> Cheers! Go Nets! :banana:


He's got a minor leg injury and is outfor tonights game.....Just look at the score can't you tell.....Another sign of how much the team misses Collin presence on the court....Whether some of you want to see it or not!......I'm looking for us to come out attacking in the 2nd half, and hopefully stop collapsing so much on JO and Ron leaving open Shooters for 3!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Rj Hits!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jermaine answers, kidd turnover, pacers up 16.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW Padgett w/ his 4th foul on the defensive board.

Linton may see minutes yet.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> He's got a minor leg injury and is outfor tonights game.....Just look at the score can't you tell.....Another sign of how much the team misses Collin presence on the court....Whether some of you want to see it or not!......I'm looking for us to come out attacking in the 2nd half, and hopefully stop collapsing so much on JO and Ron leaving open Shooters for 3!


Thanks man! Yeah, hope we come back strong in the second half! 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

croshere hits now a 18 point lead.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup we lose hope boston loses to


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> croshere hits now a 18 point lead.


 :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC hits, he has 16. artest misses.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

how was my halftime report(my very first one) :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter shootin to many jumpers


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC misses, croshere misses.they have completely forgotten about krstic.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> how was my halftime report(my very first one) :biggrin:


Very nice! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd giving Johnson the shot and he hits.

Nets down 63-45.

Kidd can't respond over Johsnon.

Nets biggest deficit of the season.

Croshere hits the 3.

Nets down 66-45.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the team shootin to many jumpers and we are not a shooting team and without a doubt we will lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

johnson hits, lead back to 18, kidd misses, croshere another board. now croshere hits a 3, lead is 21. ****


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is officially a blow-out.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

croshere hits a 3, Indiana leads by 21!!!!!! dammn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Maybe I shouldnt have said that, matter of fact I shouldnt and regarding the one game, didnt he jump to conclusions after 4 or 5 games also.


I haven't read all of his posts, but I recall a few do go back to previous seasons.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is officially a blow-out.


not yet...if we cut this lead down to 10 by the end of the quarter, we have a chance.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Next game is Rockets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> how was my halftime report(my very first one) :biggrin:


Good JoB!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Next game is Rockets.


wow, we already lookin ahead of this game? :angel:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to the line, foul on Jackson.

Hits.

Misses the 2nd.

Nets down 20.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

HERE WE GO!!! SMALL lineup baby. kidd, mcinnis, carter, rj, krstic...come on we'll be the phoenix suns now.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Cut the lead to 10 by the end of this quarter and we have a chance, but they've got to play some "D", and cut it out with the ZONE already.....I've seen this movie far to many times......We play Zone against teams that can shoot 3 and we don't come out on top!.....But I've still got hope!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Anthony Johnson is hot, hits a 3 off a 2nd chance.

Kidd responds.

Nets down 21.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

god damn it artest gets the offesnive board, johnson hits a 3, 23 point lead. maybe small lineup isn't working....

kidd scores, 21 lead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> I haven't read all of his posts, but I recall a few do go back to previous seasons.
> 
> -Petey


Well then dont wanna cause any problems, I take that back. But still anyone watching the game can come to his/her respective judgements


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

johnson for 3 again!!!!!!!!! 24 point lead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnsons hits another 3.

Kidd to RJ.

Jeffersons hit.

Carter with a slam.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Well then dont wanna cause any problems, I take that back. But still anyone watching the game can come to his/her respective judgements


i hav already in my halftime report.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the steal, and a slam.

Nets down 20.

Still alot of time to play.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

20 point lead now...nope jermaine answers and 1. 22 point lead.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

These Refs are terrible....How much contact does JO have to make before he gets called for an offensive foul.....Kristic might as well just not guard him them and let him score 2 if they're going to continue to call this BS :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mcinnis misses. he is 1 for 5.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Well then dont wanna cause any problems, I take that back. But still anyone watching the game can come to his/her respective judgements


Right, you expect the team to play this way the whole season? If so they would be legit.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jackson misses he is 1 for 3.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> These Refs are terrible....How much contact does JO have to make before he gets called for an offensive foul.....Kristic might as well just not guard him them and let him score 2 if they're going to continue to call this BS :curse:


wat u talking about?
the refs r doin a good job from wat ive seen.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope we can cut the lead to 10 at the end of this quarter. If we can do that we still have a chance! :angel: 

Come on Nets. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please comeback.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

score:
54-79 pacers.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm tired of NBA Refs and next to MLB Umpires they have to be the worst Zebraz in Sports!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to McInnis, misses, Kidd board, passes to Jackson, scores.

Johnson again.

Nets can't leave him open.

I swear he loves playing verus the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who the **** is on johnson


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lead back up to 24.

mcinins shoots again and misses..why!!! jackson scores, 22 now.

god damn it johnson for 3...now 25 point lead.

nets timeout


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Somebody needs to take out Johnson's knees.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> wat u talking about?
> the refs r doin a good job from wat ive seen.


The contact allowed by one player isn't being allowed for another, and that's my problem with the NBA and their BS calls.......I've seen less whistles blown in WNBA game then in NBA games on a consistent basis!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

u guys still watching this crap?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who the **** is on johnson


No one, he was open for several of his shots.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

We're not pushing it in and drawing fouls. Stop settling for jumpers! Stop doubling O'Neal, it's useless and it just means an open 3. This is why Twin is so important to us. You know it's getting ugly when Johnson is stroking 3's. I missed the first quarter, how long is Twin out? What happened?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter scores, whistle, but out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> u guys still watching this crap?




lol, stay positive.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> The contact allowed by player isn't being allowed for another, and that's my problem with the NBA and their BS calls.......I've seen less whistles blown in WNBA game then in NBA games on a consistent basis!


i cant believe u brought the wnba in this.
nobody posts up in that league, at least not in the way the nba guys posts up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray and Zoran in for Jefferson and Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> We're not pushing it in and drawing fouls. Stop settling for jumpers! Stop doubling O'Neal, it's useless and it just means an open 3. This is why Twin is so important to us. You know it's getting ugly when Johnson is stroking 3's. I missed the first quarter, how long is Twin out? What happened?


100% right, but unfortunatly only a select few on here can see that!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

murray and zp in the game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter steals from jermaine, but RJ turns it over.

Carter with his 3rd foul, jones at the line, zoran in for kidd.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I've seen less whistles blown in WNBA game then in NBA games on a consistent basis!


You watch the WNBA? :whofarted


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jackson misses another jumper.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game Over?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Jackson.

Jackson misses. WOW... what a change from preseason.

Anthony Johnson converts.

Pacers are 80% for the quarter from the field.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lead is now 27 points.

OMG Mcinnis AND 1!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

artest back in after a......1 minute break??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Artest w/ the ball, turns, foul on Carter.

His 4th.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lead is at 24 after mcinnis' free throw...lets try to get it down to 15 boys..


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

....im bored....


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Artest w/ the ball, turns, foul on Carter.
> 
> His 4th.
> 
> -Petey


that is not good.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

How long is Twin out?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

QUOTE=inuyasha232]....im bored.... [/QUOTE]

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

we can still get back in it, but if we goin to make a run, it has to be now.
we need to cut this lead to 12 or 10 points.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jackson misses again.croshere rebounds. jackson fouls.

Vince out...this is now the official crap lineup. padgett, mcinnis, jackson, murray, zoran.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So the Nets replace Carter with Padgett who has 4 fouls.

Interesting.

Saras in for Johnson.

What depth that Pacers team has.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

screw my last post.
seems like FRank has lost hope and is now playin the bench.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> jackson misses again.croshere rebounds. jackson fouls.
> 
> Vince out...this is now the official crap lineup. padgett, mcinnis, jackson, murray, zoran.


Wow...........................................................


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

59 -82 under one minute to go.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Forget this game. Our bench..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran hits.

Saras to Artest for a 3.

Nets are leaving the Pacers wide open.

Ugly.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe u brought the wnba in this.
> nobody posts up in that league, at least not in the way the nba guys posts up


Yes I did and I can name you a couple of WNBA Players that Post up that come to mind....Lisa Lesly, Yolanda Griffith,Michelle Snow off the top of my head, but regardless......I can't stand that the Refs don't make even calls for players, and they certainly don't reward good defense on the floor.....ANytime a player plays text book "D" usually on a so-called "Star" in the league he gets called for a foul and it disgusts me.......It's the same way I feel about MLB Umpires when they shrink the strike zone for a rookie pitcher going up against and all-star or HAll Fame Pitcher.......Do your job and do it right!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

put rj in the sorry lineup so he can learn a lesson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Artest w/ another 3.

-Petey


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

*Lazy * pass by McInnis, deflected out of bounds.

*Get this guy off the floor!*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

zoran with a layup...24 point lead..artest another 3, damn it zoran-he missed the midcourt shot.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

man if collins was here and vc was healthy, this would be at least entertaining to watch.
but i still watch.i go w/ the nets thru thick and thin. :banana: 
who wit me?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, Artest w/ another 3.
> 
> -Petey


might as well leave early and concentrate on Houston for tomorrow.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

after 3

88-61 Pacers

Artest has 26 points, Vince and Jermaine have 18.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, what is wrong with Frank?

Nets ball, quarter coming to a close... why no VC for a 3/4 quarter shot?

Guys?

Who'se mad?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

So uh...how about that TO thing huh? That crazy guy...getting suspended.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

furnace said:


> *Lazy * pass by McInnis, deflected out of bounds.
> 
> *Get this guy off the floor!*


Where were you when RJ was playing bad


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, Artest w/ another 3.
> 
> -Petey


As much as I hate the way we're playing I have to give credit to Artest tonight.....He's worked on his jumper and it shows with his stroke tonight.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Yes I did and I can name you a couple of WNBA Players that Post up that come to mind....Lisa Lesly, Yolanda Griffith,Michelle Snow off the top of my head, but regardless......I can't stand that the Refs don't make even calls for players, and they certainly don't reward good defense on the floor.....ANytime a player plays text book "D" usually on a so-called "Star" in the league he gets called for a foul and it disgusts me.......It's the same way I feel about MLB Umpires when they shrink the strike zone for a rookie pitcher going up against and all-star or HAll Fame Pitcher.......Do your job and do it right!


first, im surprised u watch the wnba, but u only listed dominant low post players in it.the lower tier r not as strong inside.
2nd,in the nba, more contact is allowed.
3rd, sorry but i dont watch baseball.....too many games.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, what is wrong with Frank?
> 
> Nets ball, quarter coming to a close... why no VC for a 3/4 quarter shot?
> 
> ...


stop it petey there is no need for the sarcasm. we are all in a bad mood.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> WOW, what is wrong with Frank?
> 
> Nets ball, quarter coming to a close... why no VC for a 3/4 quarter shot?
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they didn't bring in Kidd for it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> As much as I hate the way we're playing I have to give credit to Artest tonight.....He's worked on his jumper and it shows with his stroke tonight.


no that can be credited to rj not d'ing up properly


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

they r making fun of nets fan and the game right now in the general :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> stop it petey there is no need for the sarcasm. we are all in a bad mood.


You guys are all calling for Carter to get the ball more. I've joined you.

I'm wondering if on 3 of the 3s that RJ has taken Carter wasn't even in the offense yet.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, what is wrong with Frank?
> 
> Nets ball, quarter coming to a close... why no VC for a 3/4 quarter shot?
> 
> ...


I'm not mad, but more disappointed because coach Frank continues to imply the same moronic "ZONE" to teams that kill us from down town!.......Also Kristic early on was doing a good job on JO and I felt they're was no need to double down.....That was where the bleeding started, and it hasn't stopped since.....Like I said already I've seen this movie a hundred times and the Black guy always dies... :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, what is wrong with Frank?
> 
> Nets ball, quarter coming to a close... why no VC for a 3/4 quarter shot?
> 
> ...


Thorn fire this guy! not you petey, Frank.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn, you guys are on 32 pages and we have like 2 on the Pacers board.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

65-88


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> no that can be credited to rj not d'ing up properly


Well when you're playing Zone you're out of position on Kick outs .....So know RJ had a bad game, but give Artest credit because he took advantage of the mistakes on the Defensive side of the ball with making his shots.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> You guys are all calling for Carter to get the ball more. I've joined you.
> 
> I'm wondering if on 3 of the 3s that RJ has taken Carter wasn't even in the offense yet.
> 
> -Petey


we *were* calling for VC to get the ball more when the game was close. if he had gotten the ball more in the first quarter, and played into the second quarter, the game would be much closer.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

I usually don't post in game threads. But this sucks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> Damn, you guys are on 32 pages and we have like 2 on the Pacers board.


LOL


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank with another great coaching move tonight. Giving up on the game before Carlisle...Artest just now came out but where is RJ, Vince, or Kidd?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

padgett with his 5th!!! 

linton johnson might get some min....

90-65


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe the Refs will call off this game due to a huge blowout.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nets down 25


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

68-90


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

zoran for 3!!!!!!!!!! 22point game...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we''re on fire guys we're on a 7-2 run in the 4th quarter. (even though we've shot 2 for 7 here in the 4th)


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Zoran is about to go on one of his one-man runs like against the Knicks preseason...alright...ya never know!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Maybe the Refs will call off this game due to a huge blowout.


ENOUGH FROM YOU ALL READY, its been the same all night with you!


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

This is good for the Pacers because they are actually playing a good team and not the Hawks or something.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

By the way Jackson doesn't get off the hook either he played extremely poor once he got on the court with his Defensive rotation and on the offensive side of the ball......RJ had a bad game, but don't put this bad game on his shoulders....They win as a team and lose as one!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

zoran needs a 13 point quarter just like preseason lol.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lead down to 20..pacers worried, artest is in...but kidd/vc/rj still out.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

72-92


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

do we risk it and put the big boys in


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

72 - 94


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

never mind


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

lj3 is now playin


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

frank cannot talk after the game he can't say nothing


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

even w/o collins, this should hav never happened.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> ENOUGH FROM YOU ALL READY, its been the same all night with you!





Man be quiet, what good thing happened tonight? What positve thing can possibly be taken from this loss.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> even w/o collins, this should hav never happened.


what would collins of done


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Man be quiet, what good thing happened tonight? What positve thing can possibly be taken from this loss.


lj3 is finally playin and jeff has been doin good :biggrin: 
thats about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> we *were* calling for VC to get the ball more when the game was close. if he had gotten the ball more in the first quarter, and played into the second quarter, the game would be much closer.


Watching the game? Artest was on RJ, Carter has started touching the ball earlier, they would have switch Artest over like they did to start the 3rd.

BUT notice how Padgett froze twice? And his play is subpar?

This is what happens in part when players don't get minutes and touches.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what would collins of done


even w/o his D,
the pacers shouldnt be winning by 22


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*sigh*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nets can't beat great teams on the road right now - even with a healthy lineup.

Thorn will work hard to fix that, but it might take some more magic.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i agree fruitcake if we had kept goin to vince we would not all be feeling this way he had like 4 assists in the 4th along with his scoring


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

the worst thing about this game isnt the blow out.
its mark jackson's comentating.LOL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whoever was guardin artest made him look like a superstar tonight


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> whoever was guardin artest made him look like a superstar tonight


artest is a great player


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

This is all Thorn's fault. It was the ex-Nets (Beatle Juice & Jackson) who lit us up today. If Thorn decided to pick up their option and not let them walk for nothing, maybe they wouldn't be lighting us up.:curse:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> This is all Thorn's fault. It was the ex-Nets (Beatle Juice & Jackson) who lit us up today. If Thorn decided to pick up their option and not let them walk for nothing, maybe they wouldn't be lighting us up.:curse:


LOL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Rockets here we come.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i agree fruitcake if we had kept goin to vince we would not all be feeling this way he had like 4 assists in the 4th along with his scoring


funny, i was under the impression that Artest IS A SUPERSTAR


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

76-98 pacers
4:36 left in game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we let a guy come off the bench and score more thn our best offensive threat


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

84-98 pacers


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This team sucks, we cant contend with the elite teams of the East. Changes need to be made sooner than later, and i believe the first step would be "get rid of Frank".


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we need to put murray in our rotation he wants to play
pg-kidd
sg-carter
sf-jefferson
pf-kristic
c-collins

pg-jeff
sg-planinic
sf-lamond
pf-robinson
c-jackson


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Mcgrady playing tomorrow? Petey? Schub?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> This team sucks, we cant contend with the elite teams of the East. Changes need to be made sooner than later, and i believe the first step would be "get rid of Frank".


Ah c'mon...I'm as pissed off as you are about tonight. But Frank still deserves a chance with this squad. He's still experimenting and should be allowed to do so. If we're a .500 ballclub come January then yes, I agree some changes might need to be made.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Mcgrady playing tomorrow? Petey? Schub?




Stay positive man.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Mcgrady playing tomorrow? Petey? Schub?


no


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> This team sucks, we cant contend with the elite teams of the East. Changes need to be made sooner than later, and i believe the first step would be "get rid of Frank".


We dont suck. We had 1 big tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> no


There is an update?

He was live on TNT yesterday and said he might play.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215404

For whats its worth vote for the player of the game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> There is an update?
> 
> He was live on TNT yesterday and said he might play.
> 
> -Petey


i just believed ian b/c he said tmac might not play.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well guess the 3rd unit pulled it closer, that may be the best thing to take from this.

Nets lost by 12.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ??????????



OMFG 1 point off!!

Whata f'n prediction


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Pacers 102
> Nets 89
> 
> IMHO
> ...



omfg 1 point off!!! 

posted 7:08 pm


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Well guess the 3rd unit pulled it closer, that may be the best thing to take from this.
> 
> *Nets lost by 12.*
> 
> -Petey


Booooooo! We should have won by 12. Seriously though Thorn better realize he needs to bring in some serious frontcourt help.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg 1 point off!!!
> 
> posted 7:08 pm


Nice!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

at least it was a respectable 12 point lose to a better team, no shame. we just dont have answers to these elite frontcourts. Im sure that thorn will get the right pieces come midseason.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well the beauty of the NBA is that you're right back at it tomorrow tonight.....Out of Sight, Out of Mind.....Now onto Houston and back to NJ!.....I'm Out to enjoy my night at Uncle Charlies... :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Im actually feeling good that the bench somehow made that despicable 25 point lead to a more acceptable 12 points. They were able to lessen that and they tried their best. There is still a lot of improvement to make, but well, its game 5. Hope they improve more and more.

Im disapointed with the loss, but hey, Indiana is a great team. The team had its chance, but it didnt do so well. So I hope they bounce back and beat Houston tomorrow. :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we would of stayed with going to vince we would not be all mad right now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Im actually feeling good that the bench somehow made that despicable 25 point lead to a more acceptable 12 points. They were able to lessen that and they tried their best. There is still a lot of improvement to make, but well, its game 5. Hope they improve more and more.
> 
> Im disapointed with the loss, but hey, Indiana is a great team. The team had its chance, but it didnt do so well. So I hope they bounce back and beat Houston tomorrow. :clap:
> 
> :cheers:


 :gopray: jason collins please get healthy or yao will have a field day


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

murray has to play tomorrow


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> :gopray: jason collins please get healthy or yao will have a field day


I second that. Yes, his presence is very much needed. :cheers: 

Please God, I hope he can play tomorrow :gopray: 

And I hope the team bounces back. :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im really not upset because i really did not expect us to win without collins. i mean people we gotta be realistic here.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im really not upset because i really did not expect us to win without collins. i mean people we gotta be realistic here.


true, but the game should hav been closer throughout the game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im really not upset because i really did not expect us to win without collins. i mean people we gotta be realistic here.


True. It might have been "winnable" but that would have been a very tough job. I think the value of Collins is pretty much not seen. Im not saying we would have definitely won if we had him, but at least we would probably have given the Pacers a better fight. 

Well, that life. So I just hope he can play tomorrow and the team bounces back. :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The good news is that there really isn't any close games tonight. Every team except LA has won or is leading in double digits.


----------

